# Orange County, CA July 27/28-Aug 3/4, 1 br needed



## SmithOp (Jul 24, 2013)

I know this is a long shot but never know unless you throw it out there.

Son is off to college in Costa Mesa, CA and the apartment he was going to move in this weekend has fallen through, need a plan B location so that he can attend orientation next week.  I have a hotel booked for this weekend but we planned on leaving Monday back to the empty nest - woohoo 

Thanks,
Dave


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------

